# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KF510 - Ánh sáng thiên thần

## kulu193

Được thiết kế siêu mỏng 10.9mm, trọng lượng nhẹ 91g. Không những thế model này còn chịu được mức chịu lực là 80 Mpa, thực sự KF510 bắt mắt với màu tro tối sang trọng (Stardust Dark Grey) và đỏ hoàng hôn (Sunset Red) tuyệt đẹp. Mặt trước là một lớp gương bằng hợp chất thủy tinh chịu lực không trày xước kể cả khi bị dùng dao cạo và cũng bền bỉ trước những va đập lớn.
Phần nắp trượt, thay vì những phím bấm cơ học quen thuộc là một mặt phẳng cảm ứng với đèn nền LED. Dễ dàng tương tác chỉ với một chạm nhẹ, KF510 dường như dễ tiếp cận hơn rất nhiều so với những gì bạn nghĩ. Giao diện sử dụng được xây dựng hướng tới độ thân thiện và dễ dàng tương tác tối đa.
Nằm trong nhóm điện thoại đa phương tiện, KF510 được tích hợp những công nghệ giải trí tối ưu. Đó là một máy ảnh số 3.2 Megapixel với khả năng lấy nét tự động cũng như đèn trợ sáng flash ưu việt. Đó là khả năng nghe đa định dạng nhạc số cùng chương trình chơi nhạc chuyên nghiệp hỗ trợ bộ cân bằng âm điện tử cũng như chương trình quản lý danh sách file nhạc tiện dụng. Hỗ trợ màn hình hiển thị QVGA 240x320 pixel với sắc độ 262k màu.
KF510 còn có thể đảm nhiệm vai trò như một trợ lý khi có thể duyệt các tệp tin văn bản định dạng .doc/.xls/.ppt/.pdf với chế độ hiển thị cao cấp, ngắt dòng thông minh, tạo một cái nhìn mạch lạc. Khả năng lưu chứa của máy lên tới 2GB với thẻ nhớ microSD ngoài.
Điều đặc biệt hơn nữa, KF510 có pin cực khoẻ với công nghệ Tự động điều chỉnh độ sáng (Auto Luminance Control - ALC), bộ cảm biến thông minh giúp KF510 tự điều chỉnh độ sáng của các phím s
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Thiết kế* 

 
_KF510 ra mắt_
​Chiếc điện thoại thời trang này có thiết kế mảnh mai với chiều dày 10.9mm, lý tưởng cho những khách hàng năng động. Nó chỉ nặng 91 gram nhưng đừng vì thế mà đánh giá thấp chất liệu vỏ của KF510, đó chính là khung kim loại kết hợp với thuỷ tinh cao cấp.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Màn hình của KF510 có độ rộng 2,2 inch, tĩnh lặng và vuông vắn. Trong khi bề mặt xung quanh lại khá rộng rãi với các đường vân nhỏ chạy ngang. Toàn bộ giao diện trên màn hình chính với các icon đồ hoạ có thiết kế tương tự Viewty, sắc nét nhưng khá đơn giản.
​ Bàn phím cảm ứng với các đèn LED di động rực rỡ. Ảnh: _Quốc Huy._
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
​ Bàn phím số của máy mềm mại, chắc chắn khi bấm. Ảnh: _Quốc Huy._ Khi đẩy nhẹ phần trên lên, bàn phím số với 12 phím bấm nằm bằng phẳng bên dưới. Các nút này được làm từ một lớp nhựa mềm với các đường sọc vuông rất nhỏ làm tăng ma sát khi bấm, vì thế người dùng sẽ thấy khá dễ dàng soạn thảo tin nhắn hay bấm số.

----------


## GinVNSEO

em này nhìn cũng đơn giản đấy chứ, tính năng nổi bật của em này là gí vậy?

----------


## vlzmaytinh

tính năng nổi bật ah? có lẽ là chụp ảnh! và thời trang. trông cực sang!:X

----------


## thienan

máy này có 3 màu ....

----------


## Lenguyen1508

nét khác biệt nữa của em này là phần nắp trượt, thay vì những phím bấm cơ học quen thuộc là một mặt phẳng cảm ứng với đèn nền LED. Dễ dàng tương tác chỉ với một chạm nhẹ, KF510 dường như dễ tiếp cận hơn rất nhiều so với những gì mọi người vẫn nghĩ về điện thoại thông thường

----------


## BRASOL

em này dùng một thời gian có hay gặp trục trặc về nguồn không bạn?

----------


## vAPK

nguồn thì chưa thấy có gì trục trặc, nhưng phần loa thì có vẻ hơi vấn đề, loa 2 trong 1 nên nếu nghe nhạc nhiều sau 1 thời gian thì dễ bị rè lắm.

----------


## trungvu

nếu biết giữ thì loa ko bị rè, khi nghe nhạc đừng để volume max là ổn!

----------


## guitarandien

nếu loa rè thì dùng tai nghe vậy chắc cũng ổn thôi

----------


## viettopcare10

Chiếc điện thoại thời trang này có thiết kế mảnh mai với chiều dày 10.9mm, lý tưởng cho những khách hàng năng động. Nó chỉ nặng 91 gram nhưng đừng vì thế mà đánh giá thấp chất liệu vỏ của KF510, đó chính là khung kim loại kết hợp với thuỷ tinh cao cấp.

----------

